# Air Jordans! Leather Jackets! "Boyish stuff" thread



## Sexual Stallone (Jul 20, 2014)

Hey ya all, it's time for some real Boy Chat. Here's the place to talk about Raybans, Air Jordans, leather jackets, beanies. All that manly goodness. But it's not just for guys, everyone can and _should _post here.


----------



## Dr. Meme (Jul 20, 2014)

Wasnt chelonian banned for making a thread similar to this? And wasnt their already a thread just like this?


----------



## Mauvman Shuffleboard (Jul 20, 2014)

Dr. Teem said:


> Wasnt chelonian banned for making a thread similar to this? And wasnt their already a thread just like this?


Chelonian was banned for being a retarded piece of shit, the thread was merely merged with the manly thread.


----------



## Ariel (Jul 20, 2014)

I own several flannel shirts. May I post here?


----------



## Dr. Meme (Jul 20, 2014)

chimpchan said:


> I own several flannel skirts. May I post here?


Nothing says "large manly balls" like flannel skirts


----------



## Ariel (Jul 20, 2014)

Dr. Teem said:


> Nothing says "large manly balls" like flannel skirts


It was damned iphone auto correct. Shirts!


----------



## Dr. Meme (Jul 20, 2014)

Im gonna level with yall, im a dude and i dont really care about fashion i jus wear whatever isnt completely dirty


----------



## ASoulMan (Jul 20, 2014)

I actually bought a leather jacket off of a clearance rack for almost a third of its original price. The jacket has some weight to it, but it looks fantastic on me.

Can't wait for the Fall to wear it!


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Jul 20, 2014)

Dr. Teem said:


> Nothing says "large manly balls" like flannel skirts



Hey, the Pants-less have a long history of kicking pants-ed ass.


----------



## Dr. Meme (Jul 20, 2014)

Pants-ed
Even though the idea sounds date-ed


----------



## CatParty (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Hyperion (Jul 20, 2014)

http://amazingribs.com/tips_and_technique/

BBQ tips brochacho tchyea tahahahaha thats chill


----------



## cypocraphy (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## exball (Jul 20, 2014)

Pinball is my game.


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Jul 20, 2014)

I got one of these for Father's Day this year:






My own home smoker!  Raw meat can't stand this much manliness.  I now have the power to imbue my meals with bold, smoke flavor.

I also have one of these, but I haven't had much luck with it:






I'm also completely unapologetic about owning on of these:






Because the Punisher is the alpha male of superheroes.


----------



## CatParty (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Some JERK (Jul 20, 2014)

pshhh... 




http://www.cookskills.com/recipe/116/bacon-and-cheese-stuffed-pizza-burger


----------



## exball (Jul 20, 2014)

Some JERK said:


> pshhh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a god.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jul 20, 2014)

omg...need this.


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Jul 20, 2014)

I want these


----------



## exball (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Ariel (Jul 20, 2014)

exball said:


>


This is the only part of Rocky that I care about.


----------



## Dr. Mario (Jul 20, 2014)

Can we discuss camo clothing?


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## CatParty (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Jul 20, 2014)

Dark Mirror Hole said:


> I want these



You forgot these:


----------



## exball (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## tobacky_vapor (Jul 20, 2014)

Fuckin grind on every piece of pussy, bitches love my fuckin haircut (even though I'm bald). And if they don't?  Tumblr skanks.


----------



## KatsuKitty (Jul 20, 2014)

this thread is lame


----------



## applecat (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm just going to mention that guys in sweaters are insanely hot and leave this here:


----------



## trueandhonestfan (Jul 21, 2014)

applecat said:


> I'm just going to mention that guys in sweaters are insanely hot and leave this here:


GODDAMN I WANT THAT! Though I'd be too embarrassed to wear it.



ASoulMan said:


> I actually bought a leather jacket off of a clearance rack for almost a third of its original price. The jacket has some weight to it, but it looks fantastic on me.
> 
> Can't wait for the Fall to wear it!


Apparently my jacket is girly. It's a Shearling B-3.


----------



## CatParty (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Ariel (Jul 21, 2014)

CatParty said:


>


You should buy that jumpsuit


----------



## EI 903 (Jul 21, 2014)

Da Pickle Monsta said:


> I'm also completely unapologetic about owning on of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have that same shirt. The copyright text crap annoyed me so I blacked it out with a Sharpie.


----------



## Dunsparce (Jul 21, 2014)

Anyone remember when Cheloneon made a thread exactly like this to get back into our good graces shortly before his bann and instead it was merged with another thread? Good times.


----------



## Randall Fragg (Jul 21, 2014)

I want a pair of cowboy boots. And a leather jacket or long coat. That would look cool.


----------



## EI 903 (Jul 21, 2014)

Randall Fragg said:


> I want a pair of cowboy boots. And a leather jacket or long coat. That would look cool.



Leather jackets are the best. I adore mine. 

http://www.wested.com/dr-who-jacket-20-p.asp


----------



## fuzzypickles (Jul 21, 2014)

How's this for size?


----------



## Sexual Stallone (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## cypocraphy (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Surtur (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Jul 21, 2014)

Sexual Stallone said:


>



I've got a gas mask myself--French Army surplus.   I like it because you like like an ant when you wear it.






I also have one of these, Korean War era:






and one of these, complete with the grandfather's rank insignia and unit patches (Vietnam-era overcoat, US Army, E5 rank and 1st Cavalry Division for those who are interested).


----------



## LM 697 (Jul 21, 2014)

Surtur said:


>



What a loser. He's still like 12 feet away from being even close to your beard.


----------



## Dr. Mario (Jul 21, 2014)

I wish I had the explosion part, but this should be enough.


----------



## NavierStoked (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## CatParty (Jul 22, 2014)

NavierStoked said:


>


----------



## Sexual Stallone (Jul 22, 2014)

Hmm yeah


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Aug 5, 2014)

Just got this plastic cup from my local Wal-Mart.






This is my new favorite drinking glass.


----------



## exball (Aug 5, 2014)

I really want a Han Solo jacket.


----------



## Dr. Mario (Aug 5, 2014)

Mindless Maverick longboard skateboard. These are smooth to ride on afternoons across the beach.


----------



## hellbound (Aug 5, 2014)

trueandhonestfan said:


> Apparently my jacket is girly. It's a Shearling B-3.



Get your ass a G-1 and drop the scratch to get it from Pop's Leather or the like with removable wool collar so you can be warm when it's cold and cool when it's not. Nobody is manlier than a Naval Aviator, such as Tom Cruise, Shirtless Val Kilmer, or Richard Gere.


----------



## EI 903 (Aug 6, 2014)

hellbound said:


> Get your ass a G-1 and drop the scratch to get it from Pop's Leather or the like with removable wool collar so you can be warm when it's cold and cool when it's not. Nobody is manlier than a Naval Aviator, such as Tom Cruise, Shirtless Val Kilmer, or Richard Gere.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## hellbound (Aug 6, 2014)

Hellblazer said:


>


So manly. Oh and let's not forget George H.W. Bush.


----------



## Foulmouth (Aug 8, 2014)

Mah Boots.


----------



## EI 903 (Aug 8, 2014)

Mein booten.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## CatParty (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Sexual Stallone (Aug 20, 2014)

jungle camo, gatling guns and safari hats


----------



## exball (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## cypocraphy (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## CatParty (Aug 21, 2014)

http://www.epicmobonline.com/collections/all-clothing/products/nasa-crewneck


----------



## EI 903 (Aug 21, 2014)

exball said:


>




That fucking dog makes Hitler look like silentprincess.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## CatParty (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## CatParty (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Ravenor (Oct 5, 2014)

Hi my name is Ravenor and I have a Leatherman problem (_This is just the one's in most use, have a few others dotted around the place_).

Pictured from Left to Right:
Squirt PS4
Skeletool CX
Crunch 
Charge AL


----------



## exball (Oct 6, 2014)

Want.


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Oct 6, 2014)

Part of me really wants a pet Husky.





I'd name him Decimus, because Roman names are always cool.


----------



## exball (Oct 7, 2014)

Da Pickle Monsta said:


> Part of me really wants a pet Husky.
> 
> View attachment 7035
> 
> I'd name him Decimus, because Roman names are always cool.


I hope you're okay with hair everywhere.


----------



## exball (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## CatParty (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## EI 903 (Oct 15, 2014)

CatParty said:


>



If I ever gain access to a time machine, giving that man a brutal wedgie is first on my to-do list.


----------



## CatParty (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## CatParty (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## BellaKazza (Oct 23, 2014)

Marella said:


> Can we discuss camo clothing?



I freaking love ACU camo.




Thank the Lord for army surplus.
I got a grappling hook and a Russian WW2 helmet.


----------



## Morbid Boredom (Oct 28, 2014)

This might not be the best place for this...


----------



## CatParty (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## exball (Nov 5, 2014)

CatParty said:


>


Compy and Hal.


----------



## CatParty (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## CatParty (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## cypocraphy (Nov 9, 2014)

In the Summer of 1997 before I started 9th grade I was more concerned with playing this in LBI than talking to this girl who I was going to be in school with who was trying to talk to me.

Thanks, Alien vs. Predator!


----------



## exball (Nov 9, 2014)

bungholio said:


> In the Summer of 1997 before I started 9th grade I was more concerned with playing this in LBI than talking to this girl who I was going to be in school with who was trying to talk to me.
> 
> Thanks, Alien vs. Predator!


Time well spent.


----------



## cypocraphy (Nov 9, 2014)

exball said:


> Time well spent.



She kept calling me "Greg" anyway.


----------



## CatParty (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## cypocraphy (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## CatParty (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## EI 903 (Nov 18, 2014)

CatParty said:


>



Is that applecat on the left? Looks like Compy has good taste in gifts.


----------



## cypocraphy (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## CatParty (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## EI 903 (Nov 25, 2014)

CatParty said:


>



He's an upside-down, extremely warm Captain Marvel.


----------



## CatParty (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## CatParty (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## exball (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## exball (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## CatParty (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## EI 903 (Jan 2, 2015)

This forum needs the Horrifying rating.


----------



## Ariel (Jan 2, 2015)

CatParty said:


>


get one


----------



## CatParty (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Android raptor (Jan 2, 2015)

Does playing/swimming in creeks, turning over rocks and digging through logs to find critters, and collecting toy dinosaurs count as boyish stuff or just man child stuff? Cause, uh, that's stuff I still do to this day.


----------



## exball (Jan 3, 2015)

CatParty said:


>


The arcade near me still has one of those.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jan 3, 2015)

When I was in Middle School we didn't have energy drinks, so I'd have to listen to this to get psyched up.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## Morbid Boredom (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## CatParty (Jan 14, 2015)

Morbid Boredom said:


>


----------



## CatParty (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## CatParty (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## CatParty (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## CatParty (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## CatParty (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## EI 903 (Mar 10, 2015)

CatParty said:


>



I have that stein and that attitude. All that remains is to acquire the suit.


----------



## exball (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## CatParty (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## CatParty (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## Rammspieler (Apr 14, 2015)

Only 300 available and pre-orders start today. Should I wait until Thursday (pay day for me)? 

https://www.musterbrand.com/collections/metal-gear-solid/snake-leather-506


----------



## DankMemes (Apr 14, 2015)

exball said:


>


Being an oppressive shitlord never felt so relaxing. I tip my fedora to you, based tie-wearing man in a bed.


----------



## CatParty (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## Morbid Boredom (Apr 16, 2015)

CatParty said:


>


Now _that_ is gender equality.


----------



## Ozma (ZeTrannyJanny) (Aug 22, 2020)

I froze my sperm using liquid nitrogen like a REAL MAN!


----------



## A Grey Cat (Aug 27, 2020)

Im not a diabetic at least I don't think I am but I love diabetic socks. They slip on much easier than regular socks and and are very strechy. Plus they're designed to allowed feet to breathe through them so they reduced sweat and odor


----------



## Elaine Benes (Nov 11, 2020)

Any other guys here regularly choose to wear a dress shirt and tie to work (in-person) even during covid?


----------



## Julie Newmar (Sep 22, 2021)

horrorfan89 said:


> Im not a diabetic at least I don't think I am but I love diabetic socks. They slip on much easier than regular socks and and are very strechy. Plus they're designed to allowed feet to breathe through them so they reduced sweat and odor


Late to the party, but have you tried Bombas? Felt like my feet died and went to heaven, and I work on my feet for 40 hours a week or more, in combat boots.
Also manly shit I like: fixing my car, going to baseball games and having a beer with my dad (fuck you Covid I just wanna drink $3 amber bock and yell at minor league pitchers for an afternoon), playing fortnite or laser tag or other pretend killing team games with my son, and maintaining my lawn.


----------

